# Raw bones for a shih tzu pup?



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

What kind & size of bone would be safe to give a small breed puppy? I'm scared to give chicken bones because of how they splinter even though they would probably be the right size for her.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Chicken bones are fine as long as they are raw.

Small rib bones would be good and chicken wings and legs.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks, I picked her up a small beef rib bone from TSC. She loves it.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Dec 24, 2008)

My 10# toy poodle mix gets: chicken wings, chicken necks, turkey necks, chicken backs, chicken legs (only one package because the skin was a hassle to remove), beef ribs, and knuckle bones.

All the poultry pieces are good for a single meal for her, the beef ribs are sometimes big enough for two meals. She gets everything straight from the freezer, otherwise it'd be gone in about 0.04 seconds.


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

Any raw bones are safe, besides the weight bearing bones of large animals. 

Its important to know the difference between a raw bone & cooked. Raw bones are soft & pliable, cooked bones are the ones that splinter & are dangerous.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

Nallah06 said:


> Any raw bones are safe, besides the weight bearing bones of large animals.
> 
> Its important to know the difference between a raw bone & cooked. Raw bones are soft & pliable, cooked bones are the ones that splinter & are dangerous.


Ok. Thanks for the heads up. So I guess the one from TSC is probably cooked then? I'll go to the butcher instead from now on.


----------

